
The Essential Roles No Ones Heard of in Agile Software Delivery - ezy_
https://ezra.keddell.nz/2020/02/03/The-Essential-Roles-You%E2%80%99ve-Never-Heard-Of-for-Successful-Software-Delivery-in-an-Agile-Team/
======
java-man
Very clever, especially about The Bull Dog role. First four roles are
essential, the rest may not be so.

~~~
ezy_
Agree - loosely ranked in order of importance. Team Whisperers are my favorite
though. I hate being part of teams without them :)

